# Réveil sur iPad



## AppleSpirit (10 Février 2012)

Pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas d'application native réveil sur l'iPad comme sur iPhone et iPod touch ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (10 Février 2012)

Alors pourquoi il existe plus d'une demi douzaine d'applications avec cette fonctionnalité de réveil dans l'appstore si l'iPad est trop gros ?


----------



## lineakd (11 Février 2012)

@applespirit, parce que le fanboy que je suis, à le 4S en mode radio réveil sur la table de chevet et que l'ipad me sert comme livre de chevet.


----------



## AppleSpirit (11 Février 2012)

C'est juste pas logique de ne pas avoir mis l'application réveil en application native sur l'ipad. Ce matin je me suis réveillé avec l'ipad et je ne l'ai pas du tout trouvé trop gros pour simplement appuyer sur stopper la sonnerie.


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2012)

Encore un fil indispensable...
Avec des questions existentielles...


----------

